# [How To] Deal with problems with Classified Ads



## Makai Guy (Apr 30, 2006)

The bulletin board you are reading now is only one of the services provided by TUG.  The Classified Ads system is a separate system and is administrated by a separate set of volunteers.

If you need to edit a classified ad you have placed, go to *this page* and enter the email you used _when you submitted the ad_ and the password that was issued to you when you placed the ad.  

You may also have a reminder of your classified ad password emailed to you by entering the ad number on that same page .  The reminder will be sent to the _email address of record for that ad_.  If you can no longer access that email address, contact the appropriate Classified Ad volunteer manager for help.

Please do not contact BBS Administration for help with the Classified Ad system, as we have no more access to the system than you do.  You may find links to the email addresses of the Classified Ad Managers *here*.


----------

